# Poll/question - MDM (review/order of tests in medicine section of CPT 9xxxx)



## scicchitanoa (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello fellow coders! Can you please share your opinions regarding calculating Medical Decision Making (MDM) level using the Marshfield Clinic Score sheet/Audit tool.

My question is specific to *Table B – “Review and/or order of test in the medicine section of CPT (e.g. CPT 9xxxx series)”  *

Do you interpret the above to mean…. 

*A)* You could give 1 point when a physician reviews and/or orders an *actual ‘test’ *that is listed in the 9xxxx series (ex: EKG, EEG, EMG, Sleep medicine testing)? 

*OR*​
*B)* You could give 1 point when a physician orders anything in the 9xxxx series even if the physician orders something list in the 9xxxx series that is *not an actual ‘test’ *(ex: hydration and infusion are both listed in the 9xxxx but these are not “tests”, also nebulizer treatment is listed in 9xxxx but this is a ‘treatment’ not a ‘test’) 

Thanks! Ashley


----------



## scicchitanoa (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks to those who answered the question/poll! Would love for more coders out there to give their opinion!!!

Ashley


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 22, 2012)

*The key is DIAGNOSTIC*

The purpose of the data review points have to do with diagnosis and medical decision making.

So ... I count only the *diagnostic* tests in the the medicine section

Hydration or infusions are not diagnostic, they are treatments.  Might or Might not go towards determining the risk portion of MDM.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

